# Hymer Window catches



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi...on my newly acquired B584 (yr2000) most of the window catches feel very stiff and frail.

Ive broken one trying to move it!!

Any tips..WD40 so far..

Where can I get replacements?

Thanks


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hymer Spares*

Hymer UK Preston
Address
Blackpool Road,
Clifton, Preston,
Lancashire

Telephone
+44 (0)845 6055 471 
Speak to Paul. There are two of them (Paul 1 and Paul 2) who work in the spares department.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Clemmo! How are you? 

Somewhere in the depths of this forum is a warning about NOT using WD40 on plastic parts as it makes them STIFFER.

Apparently, it's something to do with some fish product within the WD40 which expands the plastic and makes hinges and the like harder to move.

The most reliable lubricant seems to be SILICONE-BASED furniture polish.

For spares, the two Aladdin's Caves that I know of are

Magnum http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/

and

O'Leary http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure if ours are the same pattern as it's a 2003 model, but the window catches feel pretty robust. I presume you are pushing in the red button before trying to turn the handle? (assuming that yours has a red button.)

Philip


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

A good point Philip! :roll: :wink: 

I guess, if someone is not used to such catches, it's easy to miss the button! In our case, they are all black, which makes them even easier to not see. :roll: 

Of course, once the button IS pressed in, the catch moves a treat! :wink:


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Those little winow catch release buttons are rather delicate and easily broken. Don't forget to push them in when shutting the windows too! Oh, and for goodness sake don't get your WD-40 anywhere near plastics as it makes the material swell!


----------

